# Delivery instructions



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Not sure how this happens but I get routes where almost every delivery has the note "leave at enclosed front porch" but there isn't one. I actually asked a couple customers and they didn't put those instructions. Who does this and why? I also get tons of gate codes for houses with no gates! Just regular sfh neighborhood. Who is doing this? Not an issue but it just baffles me.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Does an enclosed porch just mean it's covered?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I have no idea. Just wondering who puts the note. If not the customer has to be drivers notes I would think.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> I have no idea. Just wondering who puts the note. If not the customer has to be drivers notes I would think.


Yes or customer service when they call and say that their package was not left in the on the phone s says there wasn't a safe place to leave it
In that case I have a feeling that the customer service will type in to leave on enclosed porch but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I had one the other day that had their garage door code in the app... do these people not use their brains? They'll wise up when they go on vaca and come home to a robbed house.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I would like to just ignore these notes. Yesterday at a large apartment complex I got the note, "deliver directly to customer, if unavailable leave WMY and deliver to leasing office." So drove past leasing office, to the other side of complex and attempted delivery, left a WMY saying I would leave in leasing office, went to leasing office and was told they don't accept packages and all the tenets know that. Had to drive back to apartment and remove WMY note. Just don't trust anything those notes say.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I went to a mega apartment, the note says to leave at door, so i walked 10 minutes to the door, then they have a sign on the door say that deliver all packages to office. Guess how did i feel?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I had one the other day that had their garage door code in the app... do these people not use their brains? They'll wise up when they go on vaca and come home to a robbed house.


Lol I had one note that had me to call their neighbor to come over and open their garage. I hate when people at houses do this. An apartment sure those packages get jacked all the time but it's not hard to hide a package at a house


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Noticed yesterday all of my deliveries had a note "Don't knock or ring bell". After the 3rd one I was a bit suspicious, but chalked it up to coincidence. Wondering now if that is now the default that the customer has to change? (default used to be 'nothing')


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Noticed yesterday all of my deliveries had a note "Don't knock or ring bell". After the 3rd one I was a bit suspicious, but chalked it up to coincidence. Wondering now if that is now the default that the customer has to change? (default used to be 'nothing')


I get that quite often for people with young kids. A doorbell at 1pm can ruin a good nap


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I see notes on doors saying baby sleeping quite often. If I deliver diapers I automatically don't ring bell or knock. I know how it is when a little one gets woken up.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

UberPasco said:


> Noticed yesterday all of my deliveries had a note "Don't knock or ring bell". After the 3rd one I was a bit suspicious, but chalked it up to coincidence. Wondering now if that is now the default that the customer has to change? (default used to be 'nothing')


It says that for all unattended Prime Now deliveries now.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Basmati said:


> It says that for all unattended Prime Now deliveries now.


Wonderful. I left cold bags at 2 of the stops.  I will still knock from now on unless I see that the note has been changed a little.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I saw that once the other day, Cracked up cause there wasn't one.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> I had one the other day that had their garage door code in the app... do these people not use their brains? They'll wise up when they go on vaca and come home to a robbed house.


Lolz.



Shangsta said:


> Lol I had one note that had me to call their neighbor to come over and open their garage. I hate when people at houses do this. An apartment sure those packages get jacked all the time but it's not hard to hide a package at a house


I ain't calling the neighbors.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

any kind of note annoys the shit out of me and is ignored. im not amazons ****ing customer service im a delivery guy i dont give a shit if you want me to give you a call before i drop the package off i aint calling. seriously who the **** do these people think they are? have you guys seen those notes that just give a description of the house but the owner of the house is to ****ing lazy to put a ****ing house number on his house? "drive down dirt road take second exit 3rd house on the right"... ok so wheres the ****ing house number at? UNABLE TO LOCATE and return to warehouse.

PS. i have been flexin for over a year and nope i aint getting fired for ignoring notes


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have gotten apartment and neighborhood gate passcodes that don't work.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I have gotten apartment and neighborhood gate passcodes that don't work.


That happens alit when there's more than one gate all have different codes


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> I have gotten apartment and neighborhood gate passcodes that don't work.


Usually that's because the codes have been changed. I've heard some places change them as little as every six months.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

The thing that I really hate is now that we are delivering liquor, we have to get age verification and a scribbly signature. I can't tell you the number of times that the instructions have said to leave the package on the porch and don't ring the doorbell. The first few deliveries I called the customer and told them they had to provide id and a signature, which they did if they answered the phone. If happens now and no one comes to the door, I take the packages back to the warehouse...screw it, it tells them in the instructions when they order that someone 21+ has to receive the delivery with id. They know this, so I don't feel bad about not leaving the packages...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I haven't done it in a while, but if you call support for "no access" occasionally the agent on the phone will say "we have a whole list of gate codes here, why don't you try all of them!" 

Uh no, I'm not going to play Intercom Roulette in the hopes of tricking someone's neighbor into buzzing me into the building. Screw that.I actually got in an argument with one of the helpline people, she just started rattling off intercom codes for an 18 story apartment building, and got all pissy with me when I declined. 

That was toward the end of my time calling into Support for simple apartment access problems. Now it's just Call Customer -> hang up after a couple rings -> Undeliverable -> No Access -> back to the depot with you.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I see random gate codes for normal houses from time to time. I usually try not to take any packages back to the warehouse because of the additional mileage of driving there so I'm pretty stubborn when it comes delivering packages. For gated communities, most of the times I get someone going into the complex while looking up the codes so I rarely had to enter it. If there's no gate codes, I will call and then wait up to 15 minutes for someone to arrive. If it's after 7 pm, then I won't wait as long but I rarely do the 6pm - 9pm block.

As for delivering, I ring the bell every time unless there's a note by the doorbell specifically telling me not to. There's exactly one instance like that in a few thousand deliveries. I haven't seen any notes in the app telling not to ring the bell but I haven't worked for two weeks so maybe that's something new that just got implemented.


----------

